

Ask HN: Best free Rails message board software? - rwebb

Anyone know of good free message board software that runs on rails?
======
callmeed
Check out altered beast
<http://github.com/courtenay/altered_beast/tree/master>

Of course, you could always roll your own pretty easily with rails.

